# New home, new rack.



## JohnT (Apr 24, 2019)

My current project. New home means a new wine rack. 

Will only hold max 60 cases so I will have to cut down a little on my current inventory. 

Day 1 was me doing the layout, these are pics from day two. Got the base framing done and set, the corner cabinets made up and set, and I started on the diamond cubes.

At 8 feet tall, it is a nice space for a rack.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 24, 2019)

Unfortunately, there will be no room for welch's


----------



## NorCal (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 25, 2019)

End of work for the day. After all, I am retired!


----------



## Johnd (Apr 25, 2019)

JohnT said:


> End of work for the day. After all, I am retired!



Looking good!!!! What else do you have planned to finish it up?


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 25, 2019)

Didn't initially look like it would hold that many cases but I did some rough math it sure does. I figured the diamonds at 21 x 21. Looks nice.


----------



## heatherd (Apr 25, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2019)

Well done, John. Have you officially left NJ and become a southerner?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Well done, John. Have you officially left NJ and become a southerner?


Not yet. Just in the process. Need to be ready to move my collection.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2019)

Johnd said:


> Looking good!!!! What else do you have planned to finish it up?


I am putting individual cubbies against the left and right walls that should hold 16 cases. I should fit 16 cases in the corner cabinets, and I can fit 36 cases in the diamonds. A total of 68 cases or 816 bottles. 

I plan on gifting a large portion of my wine to family, reducing my collection to about 1/3 of it's size. 

My wife alloted me this closet, and this closet only for my wine. She had no idea that I could fit this much. Still, 68 cases is one heck of a step down.


----------



## Jal5 (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice work! Good luck on the move.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2019)

There is still the problem of having varieties that do not number to 3 cases. For this, I plan on making dividers that can slide into the large, center cubes, cutting them in half.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2019)

End of day today. Built the left hand rack.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2019)

I start by spending 30 minutes to build a jig. Holds the side walls of a row square and properly spaced.

Then I glue up and position the cross piece.

Had to make 20 of them and this is how I could do it in just a couple hours and have it perfect every time...


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 26, 2019)

JohnT said:


> View attachment 54393
> View attachment 54394
> View attachment 54395
> View attachment 54397
> ...



I find it doesn't matter how long it takes to make jigs they are always time savers.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice wood work! Will that be enclosed so you can cool it down or left at room temp for those really short, cool Georgia Summers? LOL


----------



## JohnT (Apr 27, 2019)

The area is a below grade corner of the house, furthest from the furnace. It stays pretty cool there. I will have doors to seal it off though.


----------



## masic2000 (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks great!! Congrats. Any reason why the left (or right) side of the rack is not touching the drywall?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 27, 2019)

For very good reasons..

1) for air circulation behind the bottles,
2) the wall.was not perfectly level,
3) I can recess the bottles a bit more,
4) this was the only way to make the geometry work.
5) I could make more out of my material this way (8 feet)

(Only two of the above are the real.reasons)


----------



## masic2000 (Apr 27, 2019)

Great planning . . .


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks great, John!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hey John: Have you found a source for grapes down there yet?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2019)

Got a line on a place over the mountain. Apparently, it is just over yonder.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 28, 2019)

JohnT said:


> Got a line on a place over the mountain. Apparently, it is just over yonder.


So will you be singing the Carole King song "Way Over Yonder" when you go to pick them up?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 29, 2019)

JohnT said:


> Got a line on a place over the mountain. Apparently, it is just over yonder.



Over yonder? Wow, you have adapted to your new environment quickly!


----------



## JohnT (May 1, 2019)

Got the right side done. I included a service area.


----------



## JohnT (May 1, 2019)

Now all I need to do is to trim it out.


----------



## Jal5 (May 1, 2019)

WOW is all I can say. Well done.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 4, 2019)

Well, just got done with the rack and even loaded my first 8 cases.

Each cube will hold 3 cases, to the right is a serving table that slides out and has a green black board for taking notes. All that is left is to so the floor and apply some base board molding.


----------



## crushday (Nov 4, 2019)

Strong work, @JohnT - looks amazing!!


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 4, 2019)

About time we heard from you some of us were beginning to worry. Looks nice!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice job, John!


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks amazing John, nice to hear you're doing well!
Mike


----------



## Sauvignon plonk (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice


----------

